# Back transport. How do you do it?



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm currently teaching mine to basically heel with contact on my leg, and eyes on the helper. Pushing the dog into your leg seems makes a switch go off into stalking verses just "doing whatever is required trying to get paid". Got a good clip of it over the weekend. You can see the distinct change in behavior when I push him into me after he wasn't giving it to me himself

So how do you teach the back transport (or stalking, or watch the helper)? How do you address the left turn if the dog isn't watching you? Do you ask your dog to heel (focus on you) or no?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have seen this done except with no helper at first. It worked very well for them and carried over to working with the helper. I tried it with Deja, but with no helper she didn't care about the ball or tug. The helper, on the other hand, brings up too much fight. She does tend to lean into my leg to maintain feel, but I just taught it using a pinch. I may try this again, though, now that she understands that the helper actually can move and she doesn't need to guard him at all times. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

lhczth said:


> I have seen this done except with no helper at first. It worked very well for them and carried over to working with the helper. I tried it with Deja, but with no helper she didn't care about the ball or tug. The helper, on the other hand, brings up too much fight. She does tend to lean into my leg to maintain feel, but I just taught it using a pinch. I may try this again, though, now that she understands that the helper actually can move and she doesn't need to guard him at all times. Thank you for the reminder.


Yeah I don't think mine would focus on an inanimate object such as their toy. Plus I sorta tie this exercise specifically with the helper and leaning on their aggression with the helper to get the focus & intensity... since we're *teaching* with the helper present and already doing things in aggression the learning is somewhat slower... such is life though. 

I've found it actually works a bit better when the helper is faced away and the sleeve not visible both for prey dogs and aggressive natured dogs, but it makes the coordination with the helper much more difficult. I usually keep a leash on a flat or harness so I can slow them down after releasing to buy the helper some time.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, the helper facing is harder for some dogs.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Yes, the helper facing is harder for some dogs.


When would you expect it to be easier? A prey leaning dog will see the prey, an aggressive dog will see the helper facing off and posturing at them.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It actually worked very well with Vala and many of our club's dogs.


----------

